# Démontage remontage de Mighty Mouse avec ou sans fil



## cevd75 (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je connaissais depuis de nombreux mois des problèmes avec la bille de ma Mighty Mouse. Impossible de monter ou descendre.
Après de nombreuses tentatives de nettoyage par l'extérieur infructueuses, je me suis décidé à la démonter en m'aidant du site :
http://web.mac.com/karelgil/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html

Je vous confirme que cea fonctionne très bien. Au bout de 20 minutes, souris démontée et remontée et boule opérationnelle à 200%.

Alors, pour les personnes qui n'en peuvent plus, et qui ne souhaitent pas faire des dépenses inconsidérées, sachez que c'est à la portée de tout le monde.

Quelques précisions : 
-Outillage : 2 petits tournevis plats pour démonter l'anneau extérieur (un pour aider l'autre qui sert de levier)
1 cutter pour démonter l'anneau intérieur
1 petit tournevis cruciforme pour démonter la cage de la bille
1 chiffon humide et 1 brosse à dents pour nettoyer l'intérieur du capot de la souris, la cage de la bille et son capot ainsi que les roulements
1 tube de colle loctite
- L'anneau intérieur comprend 10 ergots et non 8 comme cela est dit (soyez très doux au moment du démontage. 
Pour les Mighty sans fil, enlevez au préalable le capot des piles, et soulevez l'anneau par l'intérieur et non par l'extérieur comme cela est montré sur la photo1)
- Décollez l'anneau extérieur avec précision et précaution à l'aide d'une lame de cutter. Il n'y a pas besoin de forcer, l'anneau se décolle très facilement.
- Pour le remontage des 4 roulements, les placer directement sur la platine noire (photo9) et non sur le support qui sert de capot. En effet, sur la platine se trouvent 4 surfaces métalliques qui servent à accueillir les aimants de chaque roulement. Ce la évite les erreurs au remontage. Ensuite il suffit de poser la bille au milieu et replacer le capot blanc en veillant à le placer dans le bon sens (3 côtés aveugles et 1 côté couvrant).
- 4 points de colle loctite suffisent pour refixer l'anneau intérieur.

Voilà et bon atelier de remontage et démontage.


----------



## papadben (1 Novembre 2010)

Salut
Je ne démonte plus l'anneau intérieur... Ca ne sert à rien. Par contre à force de démontages et remontages, le clic droit a disparu.... Certainement un problème de nappe...
Tant pis, je vais la changer pour une sans marque ou macway à bas prix....


----------

